

Benjamin Heckendorn mods PS3 into Laptop - e1ven
http://benheck.com/10-01-2009/ps3-slim-laptop

======
martey
I thought that this looked a lot like an iBook. Considering that the Cell
microprocessor in the PS3 is from the same architecture as the CPUs in iBooks
and PowerBooks, one might consider this the realization of an alternate
history (where Apple never went Intel).

------
chrischen
Sweet. To be honest though it looks more like a laptop case (that has a laptop
inside).

Now all he needs to do is load up Yellow Dog Linux and it'll really be a
P(S3)C.

~~~
dmm
Unfortunately the ps3 slim doesn't have support for otheros(linux).

